
Creating a developer's blog: a simple solution - klemek
https://blog.klemek.fr/2019/06/26/so__you_want_to_create_your_own_blog/
======
mortrevere
Nice use of the GitHub tooling and capabilities. I like a quick dive like that
beyond the README that sums up the final usage in a one-liner. RSS is a nice
touch too !

~~~
klemek
Thanks a lot for your feedback. RSS needs a small fix to work on Firefox as it
is a known bug that it doesn't handle the specification MIME type but I intend
to do that next.

